# travel adapter used with heat press' plug gets busted



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hello, 

let me ask for a little electrical issue here. two of the international travel plug adapter that i've used earlier with my *new* heat press machine almost melted it's poles' base. (ill attach the photos later)
because of that, those poles almost curled from its erect position. 
that happened when i plugged the machine into an extension cord with a thinner wire gauge than the heat press' power cord. 

questions: 
1. is there something wrong with the wiring of my machine? 
2. is my travel plug adapter not good enough to handle the heat coming from the wattage of the heat press?
3. am i wrong in plugging into the extension cord (with thinner wire gauge) and should have directed the plug to the wall's power outlet? 

i bought a new plug adapter then plugged the machine directly to the wall's socket, but noticed nothin bad happened, but I didn't plug the machine that long this time. 

hope im making enough sense. will post the pictures later. 

any help would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the plug that you could post?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with the wiring of your machine.

However what you have done was the easiest way of:
1.Ruining your machine.
2.burning down your house.
3.Electrcuting yourself.

Your heatpress is 1750 watts and should be directly plugged to the wall plug,period!!!.

extension leads are only good for lighter wattage such as smaller appliances etc.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

From what you posted, I would agree with ino...If sounds as if your extension cord was too small to accept the load being drawn through it by the heat press. It is certainly best to plug directly into the wall or if you must use an extension, make sure the wire is sufficient for the wattage of the device. A large commercial cord is not expensive when you consider the chance you are taking by overheating a cord/plug


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for your inputs guys, i appreciate them. 
learned a lot from you.

as promised , here are the photos

first are the adapters i have, first 3 on top are the same, as well as the ones below. 
the ones on top is the damaged, plugged into the extension cord.
the ones below is the brand new. i plugged them directly on the wall, and haven't noticed damage on the poles yet.

i hope the issue is really with my fault of plugging it into the extension, and not with the adapter or wiring in my machine.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

follow up question:

should i conclude that it wont happen again with the adapter as long as i directly plug it to the wall outlet?

i gotta find it out soon when i use my machine again.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Asking us to trouble shoot an electrical problem over the net is like asking a blind person to shoot an ant at 1000 paces!...having said that with tongue in cheek...I can say that I would never, ever plug a heat press into the extension shown. It appears to be a lightly rated extension not much use for any one device more than an lamp or such.. and you need a large capacity ext IF you must use. Personally I never use an extension for my press and I think you would probably have good luck.

where are you located that you need the adaptors...or did you buy a press off ebay or is the press a chinese one?...not a name brand?? if either of these...don't discount a problem with the press wiring


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

How long have you been using that plug?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

Beneddie1112 said:


> How long have you been using that plug?


just for several minutes. when my machine came, i tested it then that happened.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

consider yourself lucky


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Asking us to trouble shoot an electrical problem over the net is like asking a blind person to shoot an ant at 1000 paces!...having said that with tongue in cheek...I can say that I would never, ever plug a heat press into the extension shown. It appears to be a lightly rated extension not much use for any one device more than an lamp or such.. and you need a large capacity ext IF you must use. Personally I never use an extension for my press and I think you would probably have good luck.
> 
> where are you located that you need the adaptors...or did you buy a press off ebay or is the press a chinese one?...not a name brand?? if either of these...don't discount a problem with the press wiring


I just used that extension cord since the outlet is quite far from the place where we tested and first used the machine. since that happened and through your inputs, i would definitely plug the machine directly. thanks for your advice. 

we really need that kind of adapter here in the philippines. we generally have the 2-poled socket on our outlet. in our location, U.S. made machines, like such, are seldomly brought in to be sold. other than the price of the machine, shipping cost is pricey as well. also, we'll have to wait for a couple of months before it will arrive here. 

for a starter, i would be patient in using what i have right now that i afford through my hard-earned savings. still have to work my *ss out to earn enough money to purchase a better machine. sponsors are welcome  

i just hope that you'd still support me with my issues though im not using those super-fly machines that you've been using. 

thanks and have a good day


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sure you've figured out by now at 120V (if that's what you use in the Phillipines) your press is gonna draw in the area of 15 to 20 amps. I can't help but feel from the photos you provided of the power adapters that even the most expensive name brand press would have cooked them in a similar fashion.

I believe from your most recent post, you have now changed the press plug to fit your wall socket; if not, keep that 15 to 20 amp rating in mind when purchasing a new plug for it.

Depending upon the circumstances, when using extension cords (something I personally would not do), keep this in mind. It don't matter who makes or sells the press, too light of an extension cord can damage a press when your input voltage drops off, your current draw will attempt to increase adversely warming internal components not intended to be warmed.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Doug..I was not being negative...I know it is hard to read inflections of the voice into a text message...You do have the support of the member or you would not have received any comments. The only reason I mentioned the quality of the press is that I do know of one that fried because of internal wiring short. But this does not seem to be your problem. It still sounds like the problem was the extension. Consult with a local electrician to see what guage wire you should have ....with the proper guage, you should be okay


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally 15 amp outlets can use 14 ga. wire to supply current to the receptacle. A 20 amp circuit usually uses 12 ga. wire. If you know what circuit is controlling the outlet, you can find the amperage rating on the circuit breaker controlling that outlet and use an extension with a similar ga. wire. I have my press connected with an extension cord, but the cord uses 12 ga. wiring. I would never, ever recommend using a common 16 ga. home extension cord for a heat press - or for any items containing a heating element, such as a convection oven, toaster, hair dryer, etc.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

i just had a look around for you and this is what i found 

"If you come from North-America, using 110-120 volts, 60 Herz, your plugs will fit, but you will have to make sure that your equipment can handle the voltage, which is twice as high as at home. Some equipment (such as modern lap-tops) can automatically detect and adjust to the higher voltage, other equipment will need to be manually adjusted, often with a small switch on the back. A lot of audio equipment and televisions and most larger equipment, such as washing machines, dish-washers, etc., cannot be adjusted, and will require relatively expensive transformers (that also constantly waste some energy doing their job, and electricity is expensive in the Philippines!)."

Looks like you need more than a travel adaptor or you will end up burning your house down!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> I'm sure you've figured out by now at 120V (if that's what you use in the Phillipines) your press is gonna draw in the area of 15 to 20 amps. I can't help but feel from the photos you provided of the power adapters that even the most expensive name brand press would have cooked them in a similar fashion.
> 
> I believe from your most recent post, you have now changed the press plug to fit your wall socket; if not, keep that 15 to 20 amp rating in mind when purchasing a new plug for it.
> 
> Depending upon the circumstances, when using extension cords (something I personally would not do), keep this in mind. It don't matter who makes or sells the press, too light of an extension cord can damage a press when your input voltage drops off, your current draw will attempt to increase adversely warming internal components not intended to be warmed.


thanks, i'll be more careful now. havent thought of improper use of extension could ruin things out. i was just too excited also that's why i didnt place the machine near the outlet and used that extension cord instead. 

appreciate your advice!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Doug..I was not being negative...I know it is hard to read inflections of the voice into a text message...You do have the support of the member or you would not have received any comments. The only reason I mentioned the quality of the press is that I do know of one that fried because of internal wiring short. But this does not seem to be your problem. It still sounds like the problem was the extension. Consult with a local electrician to see what guage wire you should have ....with the proper guage, you should be okay


i understand. it was really a mistake that i unintentionally did, and im thankful for your remarks. this would really spark in my mind and will remind me later to be more careful. 

im glad there are people here across the border who really extend help and assistance even through text/letters in the forum. 

wishing every one's success in the coming new year!!! 

thanks guys!!!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Doug,

A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TO YOU AS WELL.


----------

